# Standard VGA Driver



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

I am trying to install the new driver for my ATI Radeon 9250, but every time in the middle of the installation an error window pops up that says:

"Setup was unable to complete installation. Try to setup up your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup."

Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Go into control panel, add/remove programs, find the ati drivers and uninstall them, once there uninstalled you should be able to install the new drivers


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

my add/remove programs list isn't showing up, is there any way i could find the drivers and uninstall them from there?


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Go here; http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Driver-Cleaner-Download-6505.html

That's a program that will remove all the specified drivers you choose.


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

nvm my earlier post, which should i remove out of these:
ATI- Software Uninstall Utitlity
ATI- Catalyst Control Center
ATI- Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
ATI Hydravision


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

i tried to remove the ATI Display Driver, but it said "Error Initializing" so now i'm using the program that Maverick suggested


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

it says that i have to buy the program to use it =[ are there any free programs that will remove the driver for me?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

ati has a program called cat uninstaller which should do it, you will have to find it in their support area as I can't provide a valid link to it


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

hmm, when i tried to run CAT Uninstaller it came up with the same "Error Inintializing" message. Great now I have two problems


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

apparently the CAT uninstaller did something because now when i try to remove the ATI Display Driver from the add/remove programs it says:

"Error loading C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll
The specified module could not be found."

I'm lost


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

The driver cleaner is FREE - i actually posted the wrong link, sorry!

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Driver-Cleaner.shtml

Alternatively go into Device Management using the method below and remove the driver.

Start > Run > Type "devmgmt.msc" > Display > Right click your displace device, properties, click driver tab, uninstall driver.


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

ok i managed to uninstall my driver, but now it says has to be installed in administrator mode. so i went into my administrator acct and now it says:
"INF error. Video Driver not found."


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

bump bump bump it up


----------



## IamCarl (Dec 30, 2006)

now its back to the original message:
"Setup was unable to complete installation. Try to setup up your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup."


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Ok, this is because of an improper uninstall of the old driver. At this point, I would download driver cleaner [available from many sites] and have it remove ALL ati software.

Another option is to do a system restore to before you started this task. Now remove the old driver from add/remove in control panel.

Reboot and cancel any found new hardware wiz. Now run the driver install. Note for an old card like that, I would NOT be installing the latest ati driver. I would opt for something around 6.12 or so. Newest drivers are really optimized for the latest cards.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

FWIW I never install CCC. I just install the driver.


----------

